

Show HN: Street View Meets Snapchat: Interactive Neighbourhood Tours - tomjacobs
http://buzzcrowd.co

======
tomjacobs
Imagine if you could walk around the whole neighbourhood, and into every
store, and choose all the things they offer, like all the different items on
the menu, to see what they really look like. Then you'd know what to eat for
dinner tonight, from home!

